# jdfruit



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Did 
*jdfruit*

*Go to Hawaii or was that someone else??*


----------



## conarb (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Did
> *jdfruit*
> 
> *Go to Hawaii or was that someone else??*


No, he went up to the mountains in Northern California to build hot rods, hope he checks in and shows us pictures of what he's doing.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok who went to Hawaii


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Jamest 

Maybe


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/hawaii-pier-and-post.12285/


----------

